# L1 raffle options, epressions of interest,



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Can i have expressions of interest from those on the list so far, to raise the cost of a ticket to £25 each now, meaning that we only need to find another 9 people to run the draw? cut and paste the list below

Yes No

1 Coffeechap

2 Bigben

3 Aphellion

4 Mrboots2u

5 Urbanbumpkin

6 bronc

7 geordieboy

8 origmarm

9 sharkie

10 workingdog


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

Yes

1 Coffeechap

2 Bigben

3 Aphellion

4 Mrboots2u

5 Urbanbumpkin

6 bronc

7 geordieboy

8 origmarm

9 sharkie

10 workingdog

11 gangstarrrrr

No


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Yes

1 Coffeechap

2 Bigben

3 Aphellion

4 Mrboots2u

5 Urbanbumpkin

6 bronc

7 geordieboy

8 origmarm

9 sharkie

10 workingdog

11 gangstarrrrr

12 jason1wood

No

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Yes

1 Coffeechap

2 Bigben

3 Aphellion

4 Mrboots2u

5 Urbanbumpkin

6 bronc

7 geordieboy

8 origmarm

9 sharkie

10 workingdog

11 gangstarrrrr

12 jason1wood

13 Neill

No


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Yes

1 Coffeechap

2 Bigben

3 Aphellion

4 Mrboots2u

5 Urbanbumpkin

6 bronc

7 geordieboy

8 origmarm

9 sharkie

10 workingdog

11 gangstarrrrr

12 jason1wood

13 Neill

14 D_Evans

No

But I much prefer the option of waiting for a longer period of time to be as inclusive as possible.


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

Yes

1 Coffeechap

2 Bigben

3 Aphellion

4 Mrboots2u

5 Urbanbumpkin

6 bronc

7 geordieboy

8 origmarm

9 sharkie

10 workingdog

11 gangstarrrrr

12 jason1wood

13 Neill

14 D_Evans

15 Spukey

No


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Yes

1 Coffeechap

2 Bigben

3 Aphellion

4 Mrboots2u

5 Urbanbumpkin

6 bronc

7 geordieboy

8 origmarm

9 sharkie

10 workingdog

11 gangstarrrrr

12 jason1wood

13 Neill

14 D_Evans

15 Spukey

16 Systemic Kid

No


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Yes

1 Coffeechap

2 Bigben

3 Aphellion

4 Mrboots2u

5 Urbanbumpkin

6 bronc

7 geordieboy

8 origmarm

9 sharkie

10 workingdog

11 gangstarrrrr

12 jason1wood

13 Neill

14 D_Evans

15 Spukey

16 Systemic Kid

17 Yes Row

No


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Yes

1 Coffeechap

2 Bigben

3 Aphellion

4 Mrboots2u

5 Urbanbumpkin

6 bronc

7 geordieboy

8 origmarm

9 sharkie

10 workingdog

11 gangstarrrrr

12 jason1wood

13 Neill

14 D_Evans

15 Spukey

16 Systemic Kid

17 Geordie-barista

No

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 4


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Yes

1 Coffeechap

2 Bigben

3 Aphellion

4 Mrboots2u

5 Urbanbumpkin

6 bronc

7 geordieboy

8 origmarm

9 sharkie

10 workingdog

11 gangstarrrrr

12 jason1wood

13 Neill

14 D_Evans

15 Spukey

16 Systemic Kid

17 Geordie-barista

18 DFK41

19 Bubbajvegas

No


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Yes

1 Coffeechap

2 Bigben

3 Aphellion

4 Mrboots2u

5 Urbanbumpkin

6 bronc

7 geordieboy

8 origmarm

9 sharkie

10 workingdog

11 gangstarrrrr

12 jason1wood

13 Neill

14 D_Evans

15 Spukey

16 Systemic Kid

17 Geordie-barista

18 DFK41

19 Bubbajvegas

20. michaelg

No


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Yes

1 Coffeechap

2 Bigben

3 Aphellion

4 Mrboots2u

5 Urbanbumpkin

6 bronc

7 geordieboy

8 origmarm

9 sharkie

10 workingdog

11 gangstarrrrr

12 jason1wood

13 Neill

14 D_Evans

15 Spukey

16 Systemic Kid

17 Geordie-barista

18 DFK41

19 Bubbajvegas

20. michaelg

21. bronc

No


----------



## SimonB (Sep 12, 2013)

Yes

1 Coffeechap

2 Bigben

3 Aphellion

4 Mrboots2u

5 Urbanbumpkin

6 bronc

7 geordieboy

8 origmarm

9 sharkie

10 workingdog

11 gangstarrrrr

12 jason1wood

13 Neill

14 D_Evans

15 Spukey

16 Systemic Kid

17 Geordie-barista

18 DFK41

19 Bubbajvegas

20. michaelg

21. bronc

22. SimonB

No


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

Yes

1 Coffeechap

2 Bigben

3 Aphellion

4 Mrboots2u

5 Urbanbumpkin

6 bronc

7 geordieboy

8 origmarm

9 sharkie

10 workingdog

11 gangstarrrrr

12 jason1wood

13 Neill

14 D_Evans

15 Spukey

16 Systemic Kid

17 Geordie-barista

18 DFK41

19 Bubbajvegas

20. michaelg

21. bronc

22. SimonB

23. Nimble Motionists

No


----------



## VTG (Dec 11, 2010)

Yes

1 Coffeechap

2 Bigben

3 Aphellion

4 Mrboots2u

5 Urbanbumpkin

6 bronc

7 geordieboy

8 origmarm

9 sharkie

10 workingdog

11 gangstarrrrr

12 jason1wood

13 Neill

14 D_Evans

15 Spukey

16 Systemic Kid

17 Geordie-barista

18 DFK41

19 Bubbajvegas

20. michaelg

21. bronc

22. SimonB

23. Nimble Motionists

24. VTG

No


----------



## johnyenglish (Apr 17, 2012)

Yes

1 Coffeechap

2 Bigben

3 Aphellion

4 Mrboots2u

5 Urbanbumpkin

6 bronc

7 geordieboy

8 origmarm

9 sharkie

10 workingdog

11 gangstarrrrr

12 jason1wood

13 Neill

14 D_Evans

15 Spukey

16 Systemic Kid

17 Geordie-barista

18 DFK41

19 Bubbajvegas

20. michaelg

21. bronc

22. SimonB

23. Nimble Motionists

24. VTG

25. Johnyenglish

No


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Yes

1 Coffeechap

2 Bigben

3 Aphellion

4 Mrboots2u

5 Urbanbumpkin

6 bronc

7 geordieboy

8 origmarm

9 sharkie

10 workingdog

11 gangstarrrrr

12 jason1wood

13 Neill

14 D_Evans

15 Spukey

16 Systemic Kid

17 Geordie-barista

18 DFK41

19 Bubbajvegas

20. michaelg

21. SimonB

22. Nimble Motionists

23. VTG

24. Johnyenglish

No

bronc duplicated


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Yes

1 Coffeechap

2 Bigben

3 Aphellion

4 Mrboots2u

5 Urbanbumpkin

6 bronc

7 geordieboy

8 origmarm

9 sharkie

10 workingdog

11 gangstarrrrr

12 jason1wood

13 Neill

14 D_Evans

15 Spukey

16 Systemic Kid

17 Geordie-barista

18 DFK41

19 Bubbajvegas

20. michaelg

21. SimonB

22. Nimble Motionists

23. VTG

24. Johnyenglish

25 Charliej

No

bronc duplicated


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

*Yes *

1 Coffeechap

2 Bigben

3 Aphellion

4 Mrboots2u

5 Urbanbumpkin

6 bronc

7 geordieboy

8 origmarm

9 sharkie

10 workingdog

11 gangstarrrrr

12 jason1wood

13 Neill

14 D_Evans

15 Spukey

16 Systemic Kid

17 Geordie-barista

18 DFK41

19 Bubbajvegas

20. michaelg

21. SimonB

22. Nimble Motionists

23. VTG

24. Johnyenglish

25 Charliej

26. GS11

*No *

bronc duplicated


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

No need to copy paste the bronc duplicated line


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Yes

1 Coffeechap

2 Bigben

3 Aphellion

4 Mrboots2u

5 Urbanbumpkin

6 bronc

7 geordieboy

8 origmarm

9 sharkie

10 workingdog

11 gangstarrrrr

12 jason1wood

13 Neill

14 D_Evans

15 Spukey

16 Systemic Kid

17 Geordie-barista

18 DFK41

19 Bubbajvegas

20. michaelg

21. SimonB

22. Nimble Motionists

23. VTG

24. Johnyenglish

25 Charliej

26. GS11

No


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Yes

1 Coffeechap

2 Bigben

3 Aphellion

4 Mrboots2u

5 Urbanbumpkin

6 bronc

7 geordieboy

8 origmarm

9 sharkie

10 workingdog

11 gangstarrrrr

12 jason1wood

13 Neill

14 D_Evans

15 Spukey

16 Systemic Kid

17 Geordie-barista

18 DFK41

19 Bubbajvegas

20. michaelg

21. SimonB

22. Nimble Motionists

23. VTG

24. Johnyenglish

25 Charliej

26. GS11

27. Jollybean

No


----------



## RvB (Nov 9, 2010)

Yes

1 Coffeechap

2 Bigben

3 Aphellion

4 Mrboots2u

5 Urbanbumpkin

6 bronc

7 geordieboy

8 origmarm

9 sharkie

10 workingdog

11 gangstarrrrr

12 jason1wood

13 Neill

14 D_Evans

15 Spukey

16 Systemic Kid

17 Geordie-barista

18 DFK41

19 Bubbajvegas

20. michaelg

21. SimonB

22. Nimble Motionists

23. VTG

24. Johnyenglish

25 Charliej

26. GS11

27. Jollybean

28. RvB

No


----------



## Monty (Dec 9, 2008)

Yes

1 Coffeechap

2 Bigben

3 Aphellion

4 Mrboots2u

5 Urbanbumpkin

6 bronc

7 geordieboy

8 origmarm

9 sharkie

10 workingdog

11 gangstarrrrr

12 jason1wood

13 Neill

14 D_Evans

15 Spukey

16 Systemic Kid

17 Geordie-barista

18 DFK41

19 Bubbajvegas

20. michaelg

21. SimonB

22. Nimble Motionists

23. VTG

24. Johnyenglish

25 Charliej

26. GS11

27. Jollybean

28. RvB

No

1. Monty


----------



## Walter Sobchak (Nov 29, 2012)

Yes

1 Coffeechap

2 Bigben

3 Aphellion

4 Mrboots2u

5 Urbanbumpkin

6 bronc

7 geordieboy

8 origmarm

9 sharkie

10 workingdog

11 gangstarrrrr

12 jason1wood

13 Neill

14 D_Evans

15 Spukey

16 Systemic Kid

17 Geordie-barista

18 DFK41

19 Bubbajvegas

20. michaelg

21. SimonB

22. Nimble Motionists

23. VTG

24. Johnyenglish

25 Charliej

26. GS11

27. Jollybean

28. RvB

29. Walter Sobchak

No

1. Monty


----------



## dogday38 (Feb 15, 2012)

Yes

1 Coffeechap

2 Bigben

3 Aphellion

4 Mrboots2u

5 Urbanbumpkin

6 bronc

7 geordieboy

8 origmarm

9 sharkie

10 workingdog

11 gangstarrrrr

12 jason1wood

13 Neill

14 D_Evans

15 Spukey

16 Systemic Kid

17 Geordie-barista

18 DFK41

19 Bubbajvegas

20. michaelg

21. SimonB

22. Nimble Motionists

23. VTG

24. Johnyenglish

25 Charliej

26. GS11

27. Jollybean

28. RvB

29. Walter Sobchak

30. dogday38

No

1. Monty


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm a bit confused...

I thought we were entering a raffle @£20 per ticket for an L1...?

Now we seem to have another raffle going @£25 per ticket...

How many L1's are there?

Which is the valid raffle?

I think we should be told.

As far as I am concerned I'll be on either or both!


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

sjenner said:


> I'm a bit confused...
> 
> I thought we were entering a raffle @£20 per ticket for an L1...?
> 
> ...


It's the same raffle mate,

Dave is just gauging interest - we are at approx 70+ people right now

There is the possibility of 80 people paying £25 (instead of 100 paying £20)


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

All it is, is itchy feet. The maths is £2000 needs to be raised to pay for it! Initially 100 @ £20 was the suggested deal, but, although the draw has done very well so quickly, it looks like it could take ages for the remaining tickets to be sold, so I suspect some are just theorising on how to bring this to conclusion.

I suspect Dave will have contingency plans!

One suggestion has been to increase the price to £25 thus cutting your odds of winning down to 80 to 1. Another is offer the remaining tickets to anyone who wishes to multiple purchase. At the end of the day, it does not matter as only one person can win in either format


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

Not bothered how much or when really...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

Yes

1 Coffeechap

2 Bigben

3 Aphellion

4 Mrboots2u

5 Urbanbumpkin

6 bronc

7 geordieboy

8 origmarm

9 sharkie

10 workingdog

11 gangstarrrrr

12 jason1wood

13 Neill

14 D_Evans

15 Spukey

16 Systemic Kid

17 Geordie-barista

18 DFK41

19 Bubbajvegas

20. michaelg

21. SimonB

22. Nimble Motionists

23. VTG

24. Johnyenglish

25 Charliej

26. GS11

27. Jollybean

28. RvB

29. Walter Sobchak

30. dogday38

31. Monkey_devil

No

1. Monty


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I just like to state my opposition to letting anyone at all have 2 tickets, I think for something as big as this everyone entering should have an equal chance which should be as originally stated 1 ticket per person.

Also on rereading posts I would also rather see this raffle run its course than an early draw but will go with the majority decision.


----------



## Sofmonk (Jul 25, 2013)

Yes

1 Coffeechap

2 Bigben

3 Aphellion

4 Mrboots2u

5 Urbanbumpkin

6 bronc

7 geordieboy

8 origmarm

9 sharkie

10 workingdog

11 gangstarrrrr

12 jason1wood

13 Neill

14 D_Evans

15 Spukey

16 Systemic Kid

17 Geordie-barista

18 DFK41

19 Bubbajvegas

20. michaelg

21. SimonB

22. Nimble Motionists

23. VTG

24. Johnyenglish

25 Charliej

26. GS11

27. Jollybean

28. Sofmonk

No


----------



## Monty (Dec 9, 2008)

My solitary "no" seems to have vanished. If you guys want to do it early and pay more, just remove me from the list. No hard feelings.

Matt


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Monty, I'm pretty sure Sofmonk just didn't copy/paste everything because you can see that he also missed the last couple of "yes" people. Here's the correct list:

Yes

1 Coffeechap

2 Bigben

3 Aphellion

4 Mrboots2u

5 Urbanbumpkin

6 bronc

7 geordieboy

8 origmarm

9 sharkie

10 workingdog

11 gangstarrrrr

12 jason1wood

13 Neill

14 D_Evans

15 Spukey

16 Systemic Kid

17 Geordie-barista

18 DFK41

19 Bubbajvegas

20. michaelg

21. SimonB

22. Nimble Motionists

23. VTG

24. Johnyenglish

25 Charliej

26. GS11

27. Jollybean

28. RvB

29. Walter Sobchak

30. dogday38

31. Monkey_devil

32. Sofmonk

No

1. Monty


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Just wanted to make my position clear, I'm happy to pay a bit more but I'd rather let the raffle run it's course and let everyone get a chance to join. Maybe we need to bump the other thread, make sure there's no confusion if viewing on phones etc?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Also Sofmonk shouldn't even be on the list that was his 9th post and only registered July 2013 so doesn't fit either of the qualifying criteria.

Sorry but those were the published rules for this raffle


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I do not get all the vibes coming through. When you buy a raffle ticket, do you really expect to win? Sounds a bit Willy Wonka to me

If I bought a second ticket, I would still not expect to win and my motivation would not be greed but helping to bring the raffle to a conclusion so every one benefits. If I were also to win, then that is my fate.

If I was greedy, I would offer to buy the remaining 20 odd tickets


----------



## Doggycam (May 9, 2013)

Yes

1 Coffeechap

2 Bigben

3 Aphellion

4 Mrboots2u

5 Urbanbumpkin

6 bronc

7 geordieboy

8 origmarm

9 sharkie

10 workingdog

11 gangstarrrrr

12 jason1wood

13 Neill

14 D_Evans

15 Spukey

16 Systemic Kid

17 Geordie-barista

18 DFK41

19 Bubbajvegas

20. michaelg

21. SimonB

22. Nimble Motionists

23. VTG

24. Johnyenglish

25 Charliej

26. GS11

27. Jollybean

28. RvB

29. Walter Sobchak

30. dogday38

31. Monkey_devil

32. Sofmonk

33. Doggycam

No

1. Monty


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

neill said:


> just wanted to make my position clear, i'm happy to pay a bit more but i'd rather let the raffle run it's course and let everyone get a chance to join. Maybe we need to bump the other thread, make sure there's no confusion if viewing on phones etc?


totally agree


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Yes

1 Coffeechap

2 Bigben

3 Aphellion

4 Mrboots2u

5 Urbanbumpkin

6 bronc

7 geordieboy

8 origmarm

9 sharkie

10 workingdog

11 gangstarrrrr

12 jason1wood

13 Neill

14 D_Evans

15 Spukey

16 Systemic Kid

17 Geordie-barista

18 DFK41

19 Bubbajvegas

20. michaelg

21. SimonB

22. Nimble Motionists

23. VTG

24. Johnyenglish

25 Charliej

26. GS11

27. Jollybean

28. RvB

29. Walter Sobchak

30. dogday38

31. Monkey_devil

32. Sofmonk

33. Doggycam

34. Xpenno

No

1. Monty


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

If worried about not having enough members to fufill the 100 needed would it not be possible for the admin to PM all registered members with details of the rsffle, it will have benefits for the site in the long run, lapst members poping back for a look maybe even staying back for a while.

I know that on other sites that i am a member of, i get messages when things like this are run

Robert


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

aphelion said:


> It's the same raffle mate,
> 
> Dave is just gauging interest - we are at approx 70+ people right now
> 
> There is the possibility of 80 people paying £25 (instead of 100 paying £20)


I realise this, but what is the list that is on this thread... Is it a list heading towards 80 that are willing to drop £25 into the kitty for a ticket, or is it a list heading towards 51 of punters who would be happy to see the sweepstake T&Cs changed?

Either way, I am happy to pay for a ticket!!!


----------



## reelcoffy (May 14, 2012)

robti said:


> If worried about not having enough members to fufill the 100 needed would it not be possible for the admin to PM all registered members with details of the rsffle, it will have benefits for the site in the long run, lapst members poping back for a look maybe even staying back for a while.
> 
> I know that on other sites that i am a member of, i get messages when things like this are run
> 
> Robert


Was thinking same... See ~5800 user names registered ( not sure how many active? ) but would only need 1.72% of users to contribute for the required 100 'tickets'.

I will go with majority also for increased price of only 1 ticket each but prefer pick a finish date ( if not aleady confirmed?) say next weekend and in interim by all means send email/ or PM to registered users advising reason of raffle for support of site etc but No obligation to purchase.

Some people like to view / read certain sections of site and so maybe not aware of raffle or consequently among a multitude of different reasons some are not buying a ticket because they could not fit the L1 in their environment but with an equal 1% chance of winning it is a bargain and contributing to the site. If winner cannot use it then can always post it in the for sale section .i reckon with a pm message and community spirit the remaining tickets will go quickly.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Ok to answer some questions, this is a request for those already on the other thread for the l1 raffle to consider paying £25 per ticket instead of £20 per ticket. Liked I said before I am happy to let this run, as my original intention was for two weeks anyway.

The point of these raffles is to give the active members opportunity to win the L1, I will consider other options when the initial process has failed.

Why don't you guys pm people that have drifted off the radar that you know to see if they are interested, but in the spirit of the raffle I really don't want people to feel pressured into buying a ticket, it will get full soon and then may the drama begin


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> Ok to answer some questions, this is a request for those already on the other thread for the l1 raffle to consider paying £25 per ticket instead of £20 per ticket. Liked I said before I am happy to let this run, as my original intention was for two weeks anyway.
> 
> The point of these raffles is to give the active members opportunity to win the L1, I will consider other options when the initial process has failed.
> 
> Why don't you guys pm people that have drifted off the radar that you know to see if they are interested, but in the spirit of the raffle I really don't want people to feel pressured into buying a ticket, it will get full soon and then may the drama begin


That's fair enough Coffeechap and I don't think anybody's really recriminating anything(AT LEAST I HOPE NOT). In fact, I, as many other people on the forum, are thankful for the effort that you and others put in to giving us these opportunities. I also don't think that many of us really mind paying a little extra, especially as some of the money goes to the forum.

I think, as you yourself stated, that maybe you should leave it open till the original closing date but am willing to go with the flow.

I, for one don't want to see this escalate into a forum drama. This is a lively, fun, jovial, HELPFUL AND FRIENDLY forum and I want it to stay that way.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

xiuxiuejar said:


> That's fair enough Coffeechap and I don't think anybody's really recriminating anything(AT LEAST I HOPE NOT). In fact, I, as many other people on the forum, are thankful for the effort that you and others put in to giving us these opportunities. I also don't think that many of us really mind paying a little extra, especially as some of the money goes to the forum.
> 
> I think, as you yourself stated, that maybe you should leave it open till the original closing date but am willing to go with the flow.
> 
> I, for one don't want to see this escalate into a forum drama. This is a lively, fun, jovial, HELPFUL AND FRIENDLY forum and I want it to stay that way.


Second the above.


----------



## Lighty (May 31, 2013)

I'm liking this idea ...

happens over on my hifi forum occasionally and always worth a shot imho

Good effort cc


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

Anyway back on track

Yes

1 Coffeechap

2 Bigben

3 Aphellion

4 Mrboots2u

5 Urbanbumpkin

6 bronc

7 geordieboy

8 origmarm

9 sharkie

10 workingdog

11 gangstarrrrr

12 jason1wood

13 Neill

14 D_Evans

15 Spukey

16 Systemic Kid

17 Geordie-barista

18 DFK41

19 Bubbajvegas

20. michaelg

21. SimonB

22. Nimble Motionists

23. VTG

24. Johnyenglish

25 Charliej

26. GS11

27. Jollybean

28. RvB

29. Walter Sobchak

30. dogday38

31. Monkey_devil

32. Sofmonk

33. Doggycam

34. Xpenno

35. RobTi

No

1. Monty


----------



## Lighty (May 31, 2013)

1 Coffeechap

2 Bigben

3 Aphellion

4 Mrboots2u

5 Urbanbumpkin

6 bronc

7 geordieboy

8 origmarm

9 sharkie

10 workingdog

11 gangstarrrrr

12 jason1wood

13 Neill

14 D_Evans

15 Spukey

16 Systemic Kid

17 Geordie-barista

18 DFK41

19 Bubbajvegas

20. michaelg

21. SimonB

22. Nimble Motionists

23. VTG

24. Johnyenglish

25 Charliej

26. GS11

27. Jollybean

28. RvB

29. Walter Sobchak

30. dogday38

31. Monkey_devil

32. Sofmonk

33. Doggycam

34. Xpenno

35. RobTi

36. Lighty

No

1. Monty


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

1 Coffeechap

2 Bigben

3 Aphellion

4 Mrboots2u

5 Urbanbumpkin

6 bronc

7 geordieboy

8 origmarm

9 sharkie

10 workingdog

11 gangstarrrrr

12 jason1wood

13 Neill

14 D_Evans

15 Spukey

16 Systemic Kid

17 Geordie-barista

18 DFK41

19 Bubbajvegas

20. michaelg

21. SimonB

22. Nimble Motionists

23. VTG

24. Johnyenglish

25 Charliej

26. GS11

27. Jollybean

28. RvB

29. Walter Sobchak

30. dogday38

31. Monkey_devil

32. Sofmonk

33. Doggycam

34. Xpenno

35. RobTi

36. Lighty

37. Yes Row

No

1. Monty


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

keep the responses coming folks as this just gives me another option if it comes to it.


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

1 Coffeechap

2 Bigben

3 Aphellion

4 Mrboots2u

5 Urbanbumpkin

6 bronc

7 geordieboy

8 origmarm

9 sharkie

10 workingdog

11 gangstarrrrr

12 jason1wood

13 Neill

14 D_Evans

15 Spukey

16 Systemic Kid

17 Geordie-barista

18 DFK41

19 Bubbajvegas

20. michaelg

21. SimonB

22. Nimble Motionists

23. VTG

24. Johnyenglish

25 Charliej

26. GS11

27. Jollybean

28. RvB

29. Walter Sobchak

30. dogday38

31. Monkey_devil

32. Sofmonk

33. Doggycam

34. Xpenno

35. RobTi

36. Lighty

37. Yes Row

38. rmcgandara

No

1. Monty


----------



## shaun1 (Oct 8, 2012)

1 Coffeechap

2 Bigben

3 Aphellion

4 Mrboots2u

5 Urbanbumpkin

6 bronc

7 geordieboy

8 origmarm

9 sharkie

10 workingdog

11 gangstarrrrr

12 jason1wood

13 Neill

14 D_Evans

15 Spukey

16 Systemic Kid

17 Geordie-barista

18 DFK41

19 Bubbajvegas

20. michaelg

21. SimonB

22. Nimble Motionists

23. VTG

24. Johnyenglish

25 Charliej

26. GS11

27. Jollybean

28. RvB

29. Walter Sobchak

30. dogday38

31. Monkey_devil

32. Sofmonk

33. Doggycam

34. Xpenno

35. RobTi

36. Lighty

37. Yes Row

38. rmcgandara

39. shaun1

No

1. Monty


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

xiuxiuejar said:


> That's fair enough Coffeechap and I don't think anybody's really recriminating anything(AT LEAST I HOPE NOT). In fact, I, as many other people on the forum, are thankful for the effort that you and others put in to giving us these opportunities. I also don't think that many of us really mind paying a little extra, especially as some of the money goes to the forum.
> 
> I think, as you yourself stated, that maybe you should leave it open till the original closing date but am willing to go with the flow.
> 
> I, for one don't want to see this escalate into a forum drama. This is a lively, fun, jovial, HELPFUL AND FRIENDLY forum and I want it to stay that way.


Agree entirely with this.

I'd be happy with either situation, but £25 would have to be my limit so close to xmas as I actually only have 2 more pay days til the end of December.


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

1 Coffeechap

2 Bigben

3 Aphellion

4 Mrboots2u

5 Urbanbumpkin

6 bronc

7 geordieboy

8 origmarm

9 sharkie

10 workingdog

11 gangstarrrrr

12 jason1wood

13 Neill

14 D_Evans

15 Spukey

16 Systemic Kid

17 Geordie-barista

18 DFK41

19 Bubbajvegas

20. michaelg

21. SimonB

22. Nimble Motionists

23. VTG

24. Johnyenglish

25 Charliej

26. GS11

27. Jollybean

28. RvB

29. Walter Sobchak

30. dogday38

31. Monkey_devil

32. Sofmonk

33. Doggycam

34. Xpenno

35. RobTi

36. Lighty

37. Yes Row

38. cold war kid

No

1. Monty


----------



## shaun1 (Oct 8, 2012)

rmcgandara and myself seem to have disappeared from the Yes list!


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

I spose I had better make sure...

1 Coffeechap

2 Bigben

3 Aphellion

4 Mrboots2u

5 Urbanbumpkin

6 bronc

7 geordieboy

8 origmarm

9 sharkie

10 workingdog

11 gangstarrrrr

12 jason1wood

13 Neill

14 D_Evans

15 Spukey

16 Systemic Kid

17 Geordie-barista

18 DFK41

19 Bubbajvegas

20. michaelg

21. SimonB

22. Nimble Motionists

23. VTG

24. Johnyenglish

25 Charliej

26. GS11

27. Jollybean

28. RvB

29. Walter Sobchak

30. dogday38

31. Monkey_devil

32. Sofmonk

33. Doggycam

34. Xpenno

35. RobTi

36. Lighty

37. Yes Row

38. cold war kid

39. sjenner

No

1. Monty


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

1 Coffeechap

2 Bigben

3 Aphellion

4 Mrboots2u

5 Urbanbumpkin

6 bronc

7 geordieboy

8 origmarm

9 sharkie

10 workingdog

11 gangstarrrrr

12 jason1wood

13 Neill

14 D_Evans

15 Spukey

16 Systemic Kid

17 Geordie-barista

18 DFK41

19 Bubbajvegas

20. michaelg

21. SimonB

22. Nimble Motionists

23. VTG

24. Johnyenglish

25 Charliej

26. GS11

27. Jollybean

28. RvB

29. Walter Sobchak

30. dogday38

31. Monkey_devil

32. Sofmonk

33. Doggycam

34. Xpenno

35. RobTi

36. Lighty

37. Yes Row

38. cold war kid

39. sjenner

40. rmcgandara

41. shaun 1

No

1. Monty


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

1 Coffeechap

2 Bigben

3 Aphellion

4 Mrboots2u

5 Urbanbumpkin

6 bronc

7 geordieboy

8 origmarm

9 sharkie

10 workingdog

11 gangstarrrrr

12 jason1wood

13 Neill

14 D_Evans

15 Spukey

16 Systemic Kid

17 Geordie-barista

18 DFK41

19 Bubbajvegas

20. michaelg

21. SimonB

22. Nimble Motionists

23. VTG

24. Johnyenglish

25 Charliej

26. GS11

27. Jollybean

28. RvB

29. Walter Sobchak

30. dogday38

31. Monkey_devil

32. Sofmonk

33. Doggycam

34. Xpenno

35. RobTi

36. Lighty

37. Yes Row

38. cold war kid

39. sjenner

40. rmcgandara

41. shaun 1

42. drude


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

I'd prefer not to gamble more than £20 on this

1 Coffeechap

2 Bigben

3 Aphellion

4 Mrboots2u

5 Urbanbumpkin

6 bronc

7 geordieboy

8 origmarm

9 sharkie

10 workingdog

11 gangstarrrrr

12 jason1wood

13 Neill

14 D_Evans

15 Spukey

16 Systemic Kid

17 Geordie-barista

18 DFK41

19 Bubbajvegas

20. michaelg

21. SimonB

22. Nimble Motionists

23. VTG

24. Johnyenglish

25 Charliej

26. GS11

27. Jollybean

28. RvB

29. Walter Sobchak

30. dogday38

31. Monkey_devil

32. Sofmonk

33. Doggycam

34. Xpenno

35. RobTi

36. Lighty

37. Yes Row

38. cold war kid

39. sjenner

40. rmcgandara

41. shaun 1

42. drude

No:

1. Monty

2. painty


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

In order to make this fair to everyone involved and as we have had a couple of people now say that they would prefer to keep the amount to £20 then my preference is to keep the individual ticket price to £20 so that everyone that intimated that they would like a ticket can still participate as intended. As I said before I am happy to let it run for a while but will draw a line at Wednesday so that payments can begin being made and the draw can be done by next weekend. Therefore lets hope we get the extra numbers in or i will come up with a way to get the last tickets sold, perhaps allowing people with less than 10 posts or perhaps allowing additional tickets to be purchased (before people say anything I did this on the last big raffle for the strega with no issues and the person who won only had one ticket), so get hold of those you think might want a ticket and get them in as this is still a wonderful opportunity for someone to win a fantastic machine (and one lucky person will do).


----------

